# Sky broadband?



## bq67ie (22 Oct 2012)

Hi

Sky recently announced they will be introducing a broadband service to Ireland.

Does anyone know will this be through the Sky dish, or will they be just another provider using the crappy old Eircom lines?

I live in an estate in Raheny that is cursed with 1/2M "broadband" speed, UPC don't cover our area, and I'd dearly love a proper broadband service.

And yes, I have contact Sky themselves but they've yet to respond...

Thanks
Bill


----------



## serotoninsid (22 Oct 2012)

They will be a fixed line reseller.  Even if they were to embrace satellite 'broadband', that's not going to be an attractive offering regardless of who tries to implement it!


----------



## bq67ie (22 Oct 2012)

Bad news but thanks for the information.


----------



## newirishman (22 Oct 2012)

You could try www.digiweb.ie - they do a decent broadband service. Have used them myself for quite a few years, but use UPC now due to higher speed. Can highly recommend digiweb though!


----------

